# Eco complete



## clay (Jul 3, 2004)

first off, i would like to say i have never used this stuff, so this should be very interesting. 

i have an established tank, and want to put the eco over the flourite. do i need to take the fish and shrimp out?

thanks

clay


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Are you just planning on adding eco to change the "color" of the tank? The flourite you have in there is already established and will do the same thing that the eco will when it is established. I probably would remove the fish and shrimp. Adding the substrate to an empty tank (you will have to remove all plants and decore) will a) scare the crap out of your fish and cause a LOT of stress b) possibly bury some of the alive c) pelt rocks at any livestock that gets in the way. Eco is abrasive so this pelting might be bad in more than one way.


----------



## clay (Jul 3, 2004)

thanks for the reply. i don't want to put the whole bag in, just some for esthetic reasons. and i would use my hand to do it. should i still take all of them out?

thanks

clay


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

As long as you are careful, then by hand will be fine


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

I have doen that from time to time to spruce up a forground. I use my hand or a small plastic cup. Fill the cup 3/4 with gravel and slowly put it into the water, with the cup facing up. Once the cup and contents are fulls submerged then you can easily dump the contents out. This technique is a little less mess and clouding. Also, you should rinse the Eco you want to use first. Normally youdon't rinse it but since this is just aestetic might as well remove as much dust and factory water as possible


----------

